
African Scrabble players pose a dilemma in the IQ debate - vixen99
http://www.unz.com/article/will-scrabble-have-the-last-word-on-the-iq-debate/
======
vixen99
"A look at Gabon’s demographics makes the Scrabble achievement of Gabon
impossible to explain under the present racial hypothesis. Gabon has a
population of 1.7 million and a reported national IQ of 64." and "There should
still (statistically) be no single person from African countries like Gabon.
And yet they exist, constantly outperforming math professors and computer
scientists from the developed world. That’s a statistical problem for the
racial hypothesis but it is not a problem at all for the alternative
hypothesis: the African nominal national IQs are artificially depressed by
more than 30 IQ points due to an extremely deficient cognitive environment."

